#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-10-22
<elopio> veebers: pushed, and unit tested.
<veebers> elopio: awesome, cheers
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-10-23
<veebers> thomi: would you agree that the launcher (NormalLauncher etc.) change code resolves this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1228121
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228121 in Autopilot "AutopilotTestCase._kill_pid and _kill_process need refactoring" [Medium,Triaged]
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-10-19
<gang65> Hi
<gang65> Something goes wrong with Ubuntu-Clock build
<gang65> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-autolanding/320/
<gang65> It hangs for few days
<gang65> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-autolanding/
<veebers> Hi gang65 is there anything in the log that might help? At what point does it start to hang (application start, trying to click on an element etc.)
<gang65> It seems it is waiting for other Node:
<gang65> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-autolanding/320/console
<gang65> The build does not even started
<veebers> gang65: as in jenkins is looking for another node? Who maintains this jenkins instance?
<veebers> gang65: if the build doesn't start it sounds like a jenkins / infrastructure issue. I'm not sure who's the best person to contact re: that. Depends on who runs the jenkins instance
<gang65> I think baloons
<veebers> gang65: Ah right; sorry I can't help with that, you may have to wait until balloons comes back online
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-10-20
<jgdx> After migrating to Ubuntu.Components 1.3, autopilot can no longer find "Label" in System Settings. Using the vis, it seems they are now called UCLabel?
<jgdx> Is this a known issue?
<balloons> jgdx, interesting. Should have a look at the bugs and see
<balloons> is a helper failing, or just your tests? And it's likely not an 'issue' so much as intended
<balloons> i believe they are trying to use unique object names
<jgdx> balloons, a local helper (in system settings).
<jgdx> balloons, the recommendation from sdk team: do not use “Label” to find labels (if I read that right).
<balloons> jgdx, ahh. Yea, so no bug for the ui-toolkit helpers (which I wouldn't expect to see, as they try and keep it updated)
<jgdx> prob not
<jgdx> but if people follow the “Good Example” from [1], they might fall into the same trap as me when migrating to 1.3. [1] https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/guides-good_tests/
<balloons> jgdx, specifically what on that page?
<jgdx> balloons, save_button = self.select_single('Button', objectName='btnSave') for example. When using the uitk the Button name isn't API
<jgdx> or so I'm told
<balloons> would they rather see self.select_single(objectName='btnSave') or something else
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-10-21
<jgdx> balloons, right, I think that's exactly what they want to see
<marka13> How would I go about viewing the landscape debug logs during node bootstrapping?  I am at the point of deploying openstack but the machine bootstraps, reboots, and then has no network connectivity?
<marka13> during boot, i can see it is assigned an ip?
<balloons> marka13, you'll probably want #ubuntu-server
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-10-22
<marka13> isn't this channel for landscape/autopilot?
<brendand> marka13, nope
<brendand> marka13, rather remarkably they managed to clash with a project name *already used* in Ubuntu/Canonical :P
<brendand> Apple calling their launcher thingy Launchpad is one thing...
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-10-24
<brandor5> Hello everyone... I'm looking to test openstack with autopilot and was curious if 16.04 was supported? the autopilot webpage is still instructing to use 14.04
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-10-26
<brandor5> Hello everyone: I'm trying to use autopilot to install openstack... after pluggin in my maas info and hitting continue i get the following error: "error: flag provided but not defined: --up-tools"
<brandor5> anyone have any idea what's going on?
<brandor5> anyone?
